# Tips of the trade for "Convention Virgins"?



## Lakota ~ (Nov 14, 2010)

If anyone would have any tips for people who have never been to a convention, I'd love to hear them. Just basic things, common courtesy and such. I use the term "Convention Virgin" as someone who has never been to a Con, just to clarify. ;]

I've never been to one myself, and I was just wondering if anyone could help me learn a few things. ^^; I would like to hike on over to FCN in 2011, and going there without any knowledge of conventions seems sort of dumb. I might head on out to Nakamacon, too. It's not like I've never been to Madison before. ;D I'd actually like to be possibly fursuiting at each of them, if I finish my suit. I'm such a wimp, though. I probably wouldn't be fursuiting very long. x3​


----------



## Arikla (Nov 14, 2010)

Relax and have fun  That is the big part. Each con a little different in what is available to do and general "feel". FCN is more laid-back big party type, Nakamacon, being fairly new, doesn't have its "feel" just yet... but may be more this year since it is to be more Furry based then last. 
Dos are general... Do have fun, do respect boundries, do be friendly. Don'ts are fairly short and sensible... don't "pounce" people you don't really know, don't be disrespectful to others, don't act like an idiot 
And, seeing as you are in WI and likely live fairly near to me since you mention getting to Madison keep in touch. If you want to go to FCN next year, there is a better than average chance I'll have an open spot in my car for transport and/or a spot in my room if you need either. Unfortunately, I'm on-call for Nakamacon this year so can't go it like I did last year


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 15, 2010)

1. Try to get a schedule of the event beforehand, and plan out the parts you want to attend.
    A. Remember that this schedule should be flexible.

2. Remember to plan money for the Big Four: Transportation, Hotel, Registration, Food.
    A. Transportation should include absolutely everything required to get you from your front door to the hotel and back again.
    B. Hotel should include your share of all nights. Plan as if at least one roommate will flake. Try to get 3-4 people in your room if possible.
    C. Pre-register whenever possible to save cash and time.
    D. Figure out how much money it should cost to eat at least two MEALS a day. Add $20 to that number.

3. If you're flying, print out your boarding pass as soon as possible. If you're driving, bring things to entertain you on the drive.

4. Remember the Golden Rule: One is 6-2-1. Six hours of sleep, two meals, and one shower per day. That is the MINIMUM. The ideal is 8-3-2.

5. Keep your spending money in a separate, distinct place from your room, transportation, registration, and food money.

6. If you take medication, bring it with you and take it. Time doesn't stop because you're at a convention.

7. Do not harass, shove, or otherwise be a jerk toward fursuiters. Remember that they generally have a very limited field of vision.

8. Don't act the fool. As liberating as a gathering of fellow furries can be, this is not your call to run around screaming, break things, or otherwise behave in a way that would embarrass your parents.

9. Don't pack your suitcase full. Remember that you will almost certainly come home with less money and more stuff than you started with, and having to mail things home from the convention is expensive, difficult, and unwelcome.

10. If you cannot afford to go to a convention without screwing up the rest of your life, don't go.

---

There's a lot more than this, but these are just what I could come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2010)

Make sure to bring a condom.

And mace.


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as the OP but I really want to go to one as soon as possible


----------



## Aden (Nov 20, 2010)

Just relax, don't be intimidated, let yourself go and have fun without worrying what people think
but at the same time, don't be creepy


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 20, 2010)

What I need is to find a good group from AZ to link up with when I move back. That would be awesome


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 20, 2010)

One to learn about suiting and hang out with


----------

